# Installing refrigerator



## wchevron (Oct 19, 2007)

i have a '78 catalina 30. currently there is an icebox on board. i recently pulled the alcohol stove and now have a vacant space where it was installed. i was thinking of installing a small refrig. kind of like the one you would use at college. i mostly do day sails with the kids and occasionally overnights. i was thinking of using the refrig. mainly to keep things cold during the week when we arn't on board by using the shore power. thus eliminating bringing drinks, condiments, etc. back and forth everytime we go out. i figure for the overnights i could still use the icebox. just wondering if anyone else is doing this?


----------



## sander06 (Sep 18, 2003)

We used a little fridge on our Baba 30 when we cruised up to Chesapeake Bay in 2006. It was great, although kind of in the way. Make sure it's tied down well and the door is latched shut.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Wchevron-

I wouldn't recommend using a dorm-style refrigerator. You'd be much better off IMHO installing an Engel dual-voltage top-loading refrigerator. It will run at the dock off of shorepower, and it will run off of 12 VDC when away from the dock. Fairly low draw as refrigerators go. Doesn't dump cold out every time you open it.


----------



## wchevron (Oct 19, 2007)

sd, just looked at the engel. they are pretty nice but $500 vs. $100 . i think i'll end up going the dorm refrig.


----------



## negrini (Apr 2, 2008)

wchevron, first, dorms are not intended for marine use (will rust faster, at the best) second, you'll need to move all its content to the icebox when you leave the dock, as dorms has very simple insulation, and once you power it off, things starts warming faster, specially if you open the door. I just think not worth it the work !


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

In the long run, I think you'll find a dual voltage refrigerator that is designed for the marine environment a far better deal...but YMMV.


----------



## Pub911 (Oct 25, 2007)

It sounds like you're looking for quick & inexpensive cold beers. Be aware that you can convert your ice box to a functioning refer with aftermarket products. Waeco, the parent company that makes a very popular unit called the 'Alder Barber Cold Machine' has a very broad line of products that may suit your needs - if not your wallet. Here's a link:WAECO USA

Some are better suited for quick-install, others are more complicated. Everyone will tell you, and it's true, the insulation of the box is very very important. And that can be a big job.

good luck


----------



## ahab211 (Jan 6, 2008)

*AC fridge*



wchevron said:


> i have a '78 catalina 30. currently there is an icebox on board. i recently pulled the alcohol stove and now have a vacant space where it was installed. i was thinking of installing a small refrig. kind of like the one you would use at college. i mostly do day sails with the kids and occasionally overnights. i was thinking of using the refrig. mainly to keep things cold during the week when we arn't on board by using the shore power. thus eliminating bringing drinks, condiments, etc. back and forth everytime we go out. i figure for the overnights i could still use the icebox. just wondering if anyone else is doing this?


I've used an AC fridge and left frozen chemical ice packs in it when away from shore and a cheap inverter will work off your batteries in a pinch. For a hundred bucks it's a cheap fix.


----------



## coquinakey (Mar 11, 2008)

The problem with dorm style fridges is they leak when not hooked up to power and leak even more as the boat heels and the ice inside starts to melt. 

The previous owner of my boat had one. He didn't care, and would let the water drain to the bildge, which, over the course of two years, ruined the cabin sole. I'm now trying to restore the sole, which is beautiful teak veiner, but without much success. I'm afraid I've have to replace the cabin sole completely.

So you will save on the dorm fridge now, but you may end up paying more later.

Yesterday, I ceremoniously took to dorm fridge out of my boat and will replace it with one that can drain properly. In the mean time, I got Coleman's camping fridge, it works with 12V, cigarette plug adapter, and most importantly does not leak. It costs under $80 at Walmart and will give me some time of good service before I get the "real" fridge."

BTW, Since this is my first post here, my name is Alex, I got my first boat 1979 Hunter 33 last August. I have been reading on this forum for a while now, and would like to say hi to everybody and thank all for great advice I always find here. I'm in St Pete, Florida.


----------



## jbondy (Mar 28, 2001)

Also, the all-in-one packaging of the dorm refer will dissipate its heat in the cabin. A split system, with the compressor located usually under the cockpit somewhere, will dissipate its heat where you don't mind it.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 16, 2006)

I bought one of the cheap $150 12 volt coolers. Its in the dumpster at the boat yard if any one wants it. I would feel bad trying to sell it. what a wast of money.


----------



## TRMN8R (Jun 26, 2008)

I guess I better 'kick my Koolatron' to the curb tonight.......................


----------



## wchevron (Oct 19, 2007)

pub911 you nailed it on the head. it would be nice to have a few cold ones sitting waiting for me. after all the responses i think i'm going to have to go with the marine fridge. now i know what to ask for christmas.


----------



## karenmroberts (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: AC fridge*



ahab211 said:


> I've used an AC fridge and left frozen chemical ice packs in it when away from shore and a cheap inverter will work off your batteries in a pinch. For a hundred bucks it's a cheap fix.


Me, too! From one who can only afford old boats ... I've used Dorm frigs on two different boats and they never rusted. I'm sure if you submerged them in salt water they would but that's not likely and even if they did you're only out $100 bucks. I do not have the money for such luxuries. The only thing about dorm frigs is they need to have breathing room. They are not designed to have the backs enclosed so just be careful where they are stored. For a day sail, I just keep the door closed and never have a problem. Generally there are just drinks in the frig and nothing that will spoil over a day outing. Dual voltage frig means larger draw on house system and now upgrading battery banks, blah, blah, blah, the 'boat that Jack built'. Guess it comes down to what are you using the boat for and what's in your wallet??? :laugher


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

I know there have been posts of people who tear apart a dorm fridge and put the guts into the ice box. Not the best solution but perhaps better than just bungee cording in a dorm cube fridge. By the way if you want to try this you have to make sure to get one with the coils on the back, not the ones with the smooth back. This way you keep the appearance up but get AC refrigeration. I think for many people who only day sail it is a good option.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Paul, most little dorm type fridges the "coil" that used to be on the back is now bonded to the outer aluminum skin of the box. then it's all foamed in place with the inner box. the outer skin will feel warm when it's running. Only the evaporator and compressor are really worth removing. I was going to do that to my boats ice box but went with a new unit that was on sale at Defender marine.


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

It seems like a whole lot of hassle to go through if you are just day sailing or even just weekending! We get by just fine with a good old fashioned ice box! If I want cold beer waiting for me on the boat I store it in a locker that is below the waterline against the hull so it is quite cool. Of course I drink good quality darker beers that don't have to be ice cold to taste good!

As much as it would be nice to have refrigeration on the boat, and I have the ability to install it myself, we always seem to find higher priority things to spend the money on when it comes to the boat!


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Denise what did you wind up buying?


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

deniseO30 said:


> Paul, most little dorm type fridges the "coil" that used to be on the back is now bonded to the outer aluminum skin of the box. then it's all foamed in place with the inner box. the outer skin will feel warm when it's running. Only the evaporator and compressor are really worth removing. I was going to do that to my boats ice box but went with a new unit that was on sale at Defender marine.


Yea, that is why i mentioned it. It pretty much locks you into a Craig's list/Goodwill finds. I know one that I saw on line showed that he got the wrong kind originally and had to find one with coils on the back. I think that a proper system is better, but may well be out of many folks budget.


----------



## celenoglu (Dec 13, 2008)

front opening fridges are not good for marine use. The above comments are correct for them and you cannot open the door when sailing, all the goods inside will fall down.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Chef I used the Norcold I see they redesigned the compressor too









It is possible to take a dorm fridge and lay it on it's back *IF the compressor piping is long enough to let you make the compressor vertical when the box is laying down. *

A tech could cut the lines relocate the compressor nearby too; but little boxes like that are hardly worth the trouble. and getting the minute refrigerant charge "just right"


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

You folks must be bored, dredging up four year old posts. 

By now wchevon's probably sold the cat 30 and moved on.


----------

